# OSHA to Increase Penalties by Almost 80 Percent Starting August 1



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy cow!

http://www.paint.org/osha-increase-penalties-almost-80-percent-starting-august-1/


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Another money grabbing government bureaucracy in action. 

This thread will end up in the "outhouse" soon.


----------

